# Uvalde dove hunts-now booking!!!!!!!



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

After a great season last year we are now booking again this year for north and south zones.Hunts are full day and are scheduled on whatever ranch we find has the most birds when we scout the day before your hunt.We have plenty of areas betwen Knippa,Uvalde,Crystal city and Batesville to locate birds and we hunt all of the prime food plots and flyways.Prices are $70 per person and Father-son hunts for $130.We meet in the mornings and then you follow us to the field for a great day of hunting and fellowship.Lodging packages are also available for groups of twelve or more and are all inclusive.The local hotels fill fast,so hurry if you are interested.Call me for details...................................thanks ,Steve

832-466-2825


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

If you have ever hunted Uvalde than you know its is some of the best dove hunting in Texas. $70 is a good price for hunts in uvalde- most outfitters charge around $100 per person. My advise is to catch it early. Northzone birds will be under alot of pressure after about the 3rd week so you will want to get down here before then-cant forget about the white wings either. If you know the flight pattern of the white wings than be ready for every single person to limit out in less than an hour.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

$70 per day?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*White wings*

We don't bother with mourning doves any more. White wings are bigger and more plentiful. Nuisance birds really. But they sure eat good.

What we have seen is the WW's come in later, but in large numbers. We let mourners fly and enjoy a cup of coffee and then pick shots of birds that fall to your feet......It was too easy last year. That $75/day was spent almost immediately.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Wow! This sounds pretty darn good.

Biggie


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

It's been a while since I went on a day dove hunt, but $70 seems a bit high. Used to be able to get on a season lease for not much more than that. Oh well, if they can get it, more power to them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> It's been a while since I went on a day dove hunt, but $70 seems a bit high. Used to be able to get on a season lease for not much more than that. Oh well, if they can get it, more power to them.


*?*

Define "been a while", please. LMAO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

2 years ago I hunted Sabinal and the going rate was $75 a day, so $70 seems fair.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> *?*
> 
> Define "been a while", please. LMAO


Must have been just after the last world war. Price of poker went up a while back!!!  LOL


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*$75/day*

Been paying that for about 5 years or so, for sure. Maybe longer.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i know a few fields you can hunt for $40 if you'd like... you'll be lucky to see a bird after opening day tho.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

oh i miss the $10/day quail and dove hunts i had access to near lubbock. some older farmer lady had lost her husband and advertised hunt in the university paper. $10 to hunt all day long and it was 55 minutes from my apartment. white meat - ummmmmm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boat_money said:


> white meat - ummmmmm


birds or the old farmer lady?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that just aint right,speckle-one, rotf!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Never have paid more that $40, $70 sounds like Gore prices, if you can get it more power to you.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the other white meat, wrapped in bacon with a jalapeno... good one and dang fast. you responded almost b4 i hit post


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've hunted with these guys for the past 3 years and every trip I have limited out. They have plenty of land to choose from and these young men know where the birds are. I suggest that people start booking now. Last year I used their lodging and it was top of the line.You would be impressed on what they have to offer.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I called a friend that is pretty in the know down there. He told me that $50 to $70 per day is the norm. I stand corrected. It is hard to believe those prices, but that is where we are today. Good Luck.

220swifter


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> Never have paid more that $40, $70 sounds like Gore prices, if you can get it more power to you.


Big difference between hunting around Houston and out around Uvalde, mainly, the Uvalde area has dove, as opposed to rice birds and cow birds. 70 bucks? I got a group of 15 guys that would like to book with you. I'll pm you.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Uvalde*

You guys with your 40 dollar hunts are def. not hunting in that part of Texas. Uvalde has some of THE best dove hunting. White wings roost in town and will fly the same flight pattern almost everyday until they get shot up too much. Then they will change patterns.In 2001 in Uvalde i was on a White wing hunt on Old Pearsall Hwy (140) and it was soo good that Texas Fish and Game was out in the same field writing an article about the hunt in was on.

I hunted last year with Saltaholic and i promice we limited out every single day. If you have hunted in Uvalde before than you know how it is- if not than you really need to experience it.

Double S this year has some of the best fields in the area this year.
Heres a picture to prove my point about last year. (7 limits of White Wings)


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

By the way Steven (Saltaholic) is in Uvalde right now and cant get to a phone so if you want to book a hunt call his cell phone 832 466 2825


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah I have payed 40 a day the last couple of years and was lucky to see a dozen birds in a day. I have to figure out my schedule with work and see what I can try to book.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys, Im at the ranch building fence so I have no access to answer PMs.
Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

see you opening weekend!


----------



## KC (Apr 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Dav1500 said:


> You guys with your 40 dollar hunts are def. not hunting in that part of Texas. Uvalde has some of THE best dove hunting. White wings roost in town and will fly the same flight pattern almost everyday until they get shot up too much. Then they will change patterns.In 2001 in Uvalde i was on a White wing hunt on Old Pearsall Hwy (140) and it was soo good that Texas Fish and Game was out in the same field writing an article about the hunt in was on.
> 
> I hunted last year with Saltaholic and i promice we limited out every single day. If you have hunted in Uvalde before than you know how it is- if not than you really need to experience it.
> 
> ...


That sure looks like the Ferguson Ranch field out on La Moca rd. Darn good area. That general area had thousands of birds last season.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> That sure looks like the Ferguson Ranch field out on La Moca rd. Darn good area. That general area had thousands of birds last season.


You don't know how good a guesser you are, BB.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> You don't know how good a guesser you are, BB.


I've guided out there w/ Steve Rambie. Deer hunt about 3-4 yrs ago. Nice place. Plus I know alot of the landowners surrounding the ranch. Lots of deer there as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Exotics too if any one is interested!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats right the Ferguson Ranch is the 'headquarters' and also a place we will be hunting this year.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that has called and booked trips, things are looking great for the birds.............832-466-2825


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Info Also On Ttmb


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

accepting deposits soon please call me for info..........832-466-2825


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Steve,

I may have a good lead for another ranch for you to lease. Aprox 800 acres, has 160 - 180 acres with Milo that the farmer doesn't think is going to make to market. Want's to lease out for the season. La Pryor area.

Post if you want me to call ya later with details.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Please call me for any questions......Thanks 832-466-2825


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Everyone booked so-far are 2coolers!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

still plenty left


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

*Mejor Que Nada Ranches*

Steve,

Just wondered if you do any business with Frio Country (MEJOR QUE NADA RANCHES) out of Con Can. I know Harper Ray books a lot hunts, so I was just wondering if ya'lls path crosses from time to time.

Todd


----------

